# Bengals playing



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Gorgeous pics probably the best ive seen on here!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fantastic pictures, very very clear,,,,most stunning marking i have ever seen on kittens,,brilliant,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

The top cat is absolutely fantastic. Who is it?!

Yes, lovely camera work - very well captured!


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you all
The top cat is one of our queens Dazzle Diva


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Great pics - bengals are wonderful cats - i have a silver spotted female and a marbled cross male - they are really great cats - love your pics so much - mine hate having pics taken they always run off when i get the camera or stop what they are doing....!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Excellent action shots! i love the cat in the background on the first pic!

Cant really imagine my Persians being that energetic although I do have an identical toy to your yellow fluffy thing, its lying dormant at the moment


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

The big yellow fluffy thing.............Persians are only energetic when they are kittens, pmsl...................


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh they are gorgeous, i really want a bengal they are stunning cats!
xx


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't have any good action shots. I'll go and see what I do have, but for now this is a picture of our very first brown spotted girl having a funny five minutes on our bed. She was going round in circles and pulling herself around with her claws.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes gorgeous, now go and have a look at my Sky having a bath you!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Couldnt have a white bedspread, mine start giving birth on it sometimes, lol


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

We don't use it anymore. 
I do cover the bed with towels, but most of the time the cats will ruck the towels up and give birth on the duvet cover.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Never had a cat try having kittens on the bed as yet , they have always gone in the kitten pen  just been lucky i think.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I encourage it - I want to see 'the action' close up - and be able to help if there's any difficulties.


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

We have the kittens pens in the bedrooms and are always around to keep an eye on them , never missed a litter in around seven years finggers crossed never will.
We also use cctv for if we are no in the room , so we never miss the start


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

We've had webcams for around a year (and we're supposed to be linking it up as a CCTV system), but we've not got around to doing it yet.
We do have a pen in the bedroom, but we move them into that after mum has finished.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Phantastic pictures!


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Argos do a lovely baby monitor which works so well with the cats when they are having kittens in another bedroom .
It has a tv Monitor with it , so just the same as cctv so you can see and hear all whats going on and it can be jet black in the room and the pic is just the same as in the day. 
Not bad for £80


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea.
I tend to go and spend the last 3 or 4 days of their pregnancy with the queens in the bedroom(s) because I'm afraid I'll miss their labour. Now if I can persuade my husband that it's worth paying the £80 so I can keep up with the housework.... 

Gone a bit off topic here! Sorry!


----------

